# Dear Santa, I've been bad again...



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Dear Santa, 

As you may already know, I have been the worst I have ever been this year. I don't know if it was the Mr. Bubble under the lawnmower, or the green dye in the dryer, or even the phone in the blender, but I know I am pretty much on the naughty list again. 

I know you are considering bringing another lump of coal this year, so instead of begging for good presents, I would like to give you an opportunity to reconsider.

I put all of those lumps of coal to good use in my cannon and if I don't get something good this year, I'm going to pick off Rudolph.

Love,

Little Suzie.
Age 9

P.S. Here's a picture of my cannon. The wooden part is my brother's Lincoln logs.


----------

